# Grilled flatiron steak with toasted spice vinaigrette



## Dipesh (Apr 25, 2017)

​



 Let the steaks rest on top of the tomatoes. Their juices will commingle and make the dressing that much better.​​*INGREDIENTS*




1 1/2 pound flatiron or skirt steak, cut into 4 pieces
1 Tablespoon olive oil
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
4 beefsteak or heirloom tomatoes, sliced 1/2" thick
Toasted spice Vinaigrette
 

*PREPARATION*




Prepare grill for medium-high heat. Rub steak with oil; season with salt and pepper. Grill about 4 minutes per side for medium-rare. Let cool 5 minutes before slicing against the grain.
Serve steak on top of tomatoes with vinaigrette spooned over.
More recipes,
Cooking in presto 07037 electric griddle


----------

